# SWINDON MOUSE CLUB



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a tel.no. or e-mail addy for this club
Thanks Jim


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you need to look at www.miceandrats.com which is the website for the london and southern counties mouse club.Micheal Norris on this site is also an exhibitor at Enfield and Swindon shows.I will pm you the Swindon contact details as the person concerned may not want their details made to public.


----------



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

Many thanks


----------

